# Driver app not connecting to server



## PSB (Apr 7, 2016)

App not connecting to server when I try to see my earnings. Does anyone know how to fix this? I've restarted, reinstalled, and changed password nothing seems to work.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

I would guess you don't have an internet connection. Check that you can access other sites from your phone. Sometimes the uber servers are overloaded or down but it's usually not persistent. Check your earnings through the web and see if that works.


----------



## PSB (Apr 7, 2016)

Stygge said:


> I would guess you don't have an internet connection. Check that you can access other sites from your phone. Sometimes the uber servers are overloaded or down but it's usually not persistent. Check your earnings through the web and see if that works.


I do have an Internet connection one section of the app is having server issues. The app opens but when I try to see earnings I get a server message


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It"s entirely normal for there to be random data outages and connection problems at Uber. Right now my app is displaying earnings, but the current period pay statement generator on their website has been out for the last couple of days. When it tries to generate the statement, the little blue circle just spins round and round and then the page eventually displays a connection error number.

Support is useless - all you can do is wait for whatever connection issue you are having to be fixed.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I notice this problem occurs when the signal bar on my phone from AT&T is not optimum. When all 5 bars appear, I can see LTE near the bars and I absolutely have no issues with Uber app. When the bars drop to 3, LTE disappears and I start to have similar problem. Like others suggested I also believe it has to do with Internet connection (either WiFi or network provider).


----------



## PSB (Apr 7, 2016)

I think elelegido is probably onto something here. I'm pretty savvy when it comes to tech it's not an Internet issue otherwise I wouldn't be able to post on this forum. I'll just wait it out


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

It doesn't appear that there is a connection issue to the uber servers:









The issue you have is typical when you go from LTE to 3G. Do you have good signal on LTE now?

Edit: There was a new version v 3.82.1 for android that was just pushed out. If you're using android you can verify that you have this version.


----------



## PSB (Apr 7, 2016)

Stygge said:


> It doesn't appear that there is a connection issue to the uber servers:
> View attachment 34937
> 
> 
> ...


I have IOS and this issue has been persistent since last night when I was doing rides. It does go from LTE to 3G at times but it wasn't an issue til last night. Now no matter what connection I have it's the same error message


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Getting a ping response from the IP address associated with uber.com only means that the server which hosts Uber's website is currently up and running.

The issue you have is not related to accessing their website, but accessing earnings data via the app. There's no way we can diagnose the cause of the problem from here. "Support" won't be able to either; the best you could hope for is to report the problem to them and hope that they escalate it to the relevant tech team.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Getting a ping response from the IP address associated with uber.com only means that the server which hosts Uber's website is currently up and running.
> 
> The issue you have is not related to accessing their website, but accessing earnings data via the app. There's no way we can diagnose the cause of the problem from here. "Support" won't be able to either; the best you could hope for is to report the problem to them and hope that they escalate it to the relevant tech team.


Good luck with your support request. While you wait, the rest of us can look at our earnings data all day long.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I've only 2 bars for signal strength but 4G LTE shows up... Even with 128 kbps the net is flying today. Funny how the performance varies from day to day. In my experience my phone works like a charm when LTE comes up right above the network bar.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Stygge said:


> Good luck with your support request.


Thanks, but I don't tend to submit requests to Uber support for things which the support drones have no knowledge of or ability in. I'm not saying people should not contact support for technical issues, but for me it's always been a waste of time.

Anyway, they've now fixed whatever problem they were having with pay statement generation; it works ok once again.


----------



## PSB (Apr 7, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Thanks, but I don't tend to submit requests to Uber support for things which the support drones have no knowledge of or ability in. I'm not saying people should not contact support for technical issues, but for me it's always been a waste of time.
> 
> Anyway, they've now fixed whatever problem they were having with pay statement generation; it works ok once again.


Yep mine works too, thanks guys


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I keep getting "a network error has occured" and then the spinning circle at the bottom that does nothing. I'm really glad I'm at my first job and not trying to drive cause it's surging pretty high here right now. Maybe due to drivers not being able to get online lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It reminds me of when I lived in Mexico. There would be random power outages from time to time. Other times, the water pressure would drop to zero and you'd be out of luck for showering for a while. Then the phone would go out. No point in complaining about any of it; you just waited until they restored whatever service had crapped out.

I have mentioned on several occasions to Uber that they need to poach some of Lyft's technical staff. Whatever Lyft is paying them, offer to double it, I said. Lyft's systems simply work, day in, day out with almost monotonous regularity. No interest from Uber in this idea, though, of course.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Everything else is working in my app.... except the earnings tab...... it says:

"Hmm..... looks like we're having trouble reaching the Uber servers" 

It has been this way for about 2 hours for me..... restarted phone but still the same. No big deal of course.... just annoying for a technology company


----------



## MrOLI587 (Nov 27, 2015)

I've gotten the exact same error message, I've emailed Uber numerous times and as always they send me a form email letter.
The least these idiots can do is email back to say the servers are down.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Please note that the servers are NOT down and haven't been the whole day. Unless you try to connect to a different server than I do....


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Stygge said:


> Please note that the servers are NOT down and haven't been the whole day. Unless you try to connect to a different server than I do....


It's a bit more complicated than "the servers" being up (everything works fine) or "the servers" being down (nothing works). "The servers" is a pretty meaningless concept in the case of an operation like Uber's - their systems are comprised of vastly technologically different system types (ride allocation, fare calculation, billing, trip datastore, accounting etc etc) which span multiple programming languages and architectures, are from different software developers and suppliers, and reside in disparate data centers / server farms which are distributed globally.

Because of this complexity, it's possible for technical failures to affect all users or only a subset of users, and for only specific functionality to be affected. For example, drivers in New York may not be able to log on or access certain app funcions, but drivers in Chicago may have no problems, or a completely different set of problems. Or a technical issue may affect others based on criteria other than geography, as happened recently with back end systems, when some drivers experienced delays in being paid while others were paid on time.

On top of all that, as if the necessary complexity of systems required to run an operation the size of Uber wasn't enough, Uber's own Chief Technical Officer was quoted as saying that the company's approach to technology was "amateurish". Bottom line - everyone's mileage is going to vary.


----------



## No_Nonsense (Dec 7, 2015)

Same here in NYC since early morning.
Stygge, you probably have your personal Uber server.
And rest who experience this don't know what internet is or how to use phone/tablet.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

No_Nonsense said:


> you probably have your personal Uber server.


This is probably the reason.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

elelegido said:


> It's a bit more complicated than "the servers" being up (everything works fine) or "the servers" being down (nothing works). "The servers" is a pretty meaningless concept in the case of an operation like Uber's - their systems are comprised of vastly technologically different system types (ride allocation, fare calculation, billing, trip datastore, accounting etc etc) which span multiple programming languages and architectures, are from different software developers and suppliers, and reside in disparate data centers / server farms which are distributed globally.
> 
> Because of this complexity, it's possible for technical failures to affect all users or only a subset of users, and for only specific functionality to be affected. For example, drivers in New York may not be able to log on or access certain app funcions, but drivers in Chicago may have no problems, or a completely different set of problems. Or a technical issue may affect others based on criteria other than geography, as happened recently with back end systems, when some drivers experienced delays in being paid while others were paid on time.
> 
> On top of all that, as if the necessary complexity of systems required to run an operation the size of Uber wasn't enough, Uber's own Chief Technical Officer was quoted as saying that the company's approach to technology was "amateurish". Bottom line - everyone's mileage is going to vary.


Exactly. That's what I pointed out in fewer words. There are many links in this system.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Stygge said:


> Exactly. That's what I pointed out in fewer words. There are many links in this system.


Did you? Lol; I missed that part.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Uber is 100 billion dollar transportation clearing house ! How can their such an issue!


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

elelegido said:


> It's a bit more complicated than "the servers" being up (everything works fine) or "the servers" being down (nothing works). "The servers" is a pretty meaningless concept in the case of an operation like Uber's - their systems are comprised of vastly technologically different system types (ride allocation, fare calculation, billing, trip datastore, accounting etc etc) which span multiple programming languages and architectures, are from different software developers and suppliers, and reside in disparate data centers / server farms which are distributed globally.
> 
> Because of this complexity, it's possible for technical failures to affect all users or only a subset of users, and for only specific functionality to be affected. For example, drivers in New York may not be able to log on or access certain app funcions, but drivers in Chicago may have no problems, or a completely different set of problems. Or a technical issue may affect others based on criteria other than geography, as happened recently with back end systems, when some drivers experienced delays in being paid while others were paid on time.
> 
> On top of all that, as if the necessary complexity of systems required to run an operation the size of Uber wasn't enough, Uber's own Chief Technical Officer was quoted as saying that the company's approach to technology was "amateurish". Bottom line - everyone's mileage is going to vary.


I agree with Ubers technical officer! I think Fredo from the godfather has better judgement than Travis Kalanick.






Another person I met that was at a big event in Manhattan a couple moths ago hosted by JPMorgan at 380 Park Ave where Kalanick also spoke saying "he was surprised at how his company (Uber) took off after he had had a few other companies flop" long story short Travi was like the only person in jeans in front of people like Bush and Warren buffet... Funny this person ( a private client of mine) felt that Uber is being run very amateurish..


----------



## No_Nonsense (Dec 7, 2015)

As of this early morning all works again.


----------



## Tulsa Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

Download of Uber update taking VERY long time....over one hour to install. Some tech company...LOL


----------



## NGBurton (Oct 23, 2015)

I've had connectivity issues all week... not able to access up-to-date earnings, can't see comments, sometimes can't review most recent trips. I've contacted support and did every troubleshooting tactic offered, including reinstalling the software. Problems persist as of a half an hour ago and that was while on wifi (same situation with all bars on mobile).


----------

